# "Erbarme dich, mein Gott", Bach Mock-up (Sable, Friedlander Violin)



## Jonathan Howe (Mar 6, 2014)

I recently got the first two volumes of Spitfires Sable and wanted to test drive them a little, so I took this beautiful aria by Bach and tried to mock up the string opening. 

Here is the original piece:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X_tXqQlFdcQ#t=15s

And my mock-up:
https://soundcloud.com/today-i-will/erb ... tt/s-PFKZU

I would love to hear your feedback on the programming and if the mix with the Friedlander sounds fine. It definitely sounds far less passionate than the original but that is probably out of reach with samples. Also - any tips on the trills?

Thanks a lot!  
Jonathan


----------



## bbunker (Mar 6, 2014)

I have to admit I really didn't care for the mock-up. I think that it has more to do with the 'interpretation' than anything. Basically, that solo violin just feels weighted all wrong. Notes are generally all the same weight, while there should be a whole range of shading. Truly ornamental notes should be very light and transparent, whereas here they're ponderous. And then the downbeat dissonances that should reflect the whole severity and gravity of the piece feel flippant and thrown-off.

Timings and lengths are also pretty strange. There's no sense of flow, and it isn't always clear why every note in the piece is a vital component of the whole. Everything is a little behind the beat as well; it almost feels like a drunken read-through of the part, especially in the second half.

I think part of the problem is the source you were working with: it's pretty poor, interpretatively. And that makes it harder to mock up, I think! Here's a version that's tighter, leaner, and more emotionally convincing. It's also faster, but that's just another aspect of changes in performance practice, I think:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dHbOOe8n2gY

I think it's true in jazz ballads, and is true here: slower tempos are harder to pull off. It takes the most command to phrase and shape over those slow, expansive tempos, so I'd try it again at a little bit faster tempo.

Take heart, though...trying to mock-up the St. Matthew passion as a first attempt is like getting an Abbey Road plugin and 'having a go' at doing a cover of the entirety of the White Album!

On a plus side, those Sable strings have a fabulous _sound_. I think with some trial, error and revision, this will sound very good indeed.


----------



## Embertone (Mar 7, 2014)

I would definitely use more vibrato - and it would help greatly to utilize the slur / bow change transitions to the fullest... And finally, ride that dynamic fader baby!!! For a more convincing result with our solo violin, it would help a lot.

Alex


----------



## Jonathan Howe (Mar 7, 2014)

bbunker - That is excellent criticism, exactly what I was hoping for and I'll have to agree with every poit you make. I am aware that this is a rather hard piece to mock up but I think an exercise should always be a little too hard for oneself, so that there are plenty of errors to make.

Also, tips from the makers themselves! Thanks a lot, Alex. I had the Vibrato set on progressive, which I usually really like to use, but I think in this piece it often takes a little too long for the vibrato to flourish. Also I tried to mix the Violin with Sable only using Expression, therefore I'm only using roughly the lower third of the violin dynamics. Probably a bad choice. 

Thanks a lot to both of you, I will redo the piece and keep what you said in mind!


----------

